# Suche Creative Compatibility Patch



## crazykenny (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
bin auf der Chip Seite auf Folgenden Artikel gestossen:

http://www.chip.de/artikel/c_artikelunterseite_12294636.html?tid1=&tid2=

Nun möchte ich den Creative Compatibility Patch herunterladen, nur wo?
Hab schon   und auf der Creative Seite geguckt.

Habt ihr Tipps meinen Audigy Player etwas auszureizen?
Habe Windows2000 im Einsatz.

MfG crazykenny


----------

